# Boer Buck Opinions



## livelyblueyes (May 21, 2017)

Would appreciate a critique on good,bad etc. Still learning and part of that is listening. This fellow is not show prepped at all and never been shown. 1 yr old 99% Boer Buck.


----------



## livelyblueyes (May 21, 2017)

I have a very thick skin please be blunt.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you sure on his lineage? He has a boer body, but those are some long ears.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

He has such a long tail! I like him.


----------



## livelyblueyes (May 21, 2017)

100% sure on his lineage. Just want to note he had been stunted by the time I got my hands on him at 6 months. He has always had the long ears though. Will post parent pics when I get home. 
His mom is a percentage boer (98%) she has some nubian in her history if I remember rightly.


----------



## livelyblueyes (May 21, 2017)

Same buck a couple months ago


----------



## livelyblueyes (May 21, 2017)

A list of pro's and cons are welcome. I am guessing the length of his ears is a big con.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure. They are really cool even if they don't


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pictures make it hard to judge him. 
But here is what I see.

Needs width
Needs Length
Lacking Butt
Weak on pasterns
toeing out in the back legs
Head seems flat, but it may be the picture angles
Topline is hard to tell at those angles.

Likes
Not bad in muscling
good color
Nice horn set


----------



## livelyblueyes (May 21, 2017)

Thank you very much. Would better pics help?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They may, get shots standing back from the goat, not too close and not too far, I squat down to their level so I get proper angle.


----------



## livelyblueyes (May 21, 2017)

Thanks  I will see about getting some better pics


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute! I'm awful at critiques


----------

